# النانوتكنولوجي



## acer.7 (17 أغسطس 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 
*ما هو النانو تكنولوجي ؟؟*​ 



*




*​ 

*مصطلح النانوتكنولوجي مشتقة من النانو متر اي هو العلم الذي يبحث على التطوير التكنولوجي عند المستوى الذري والجزيئي الماكروي للمواد لمستويات طول من 1 الى 100 نانومتر ,, اي من 0.001 مايكرو الى 0.1 مايكرو !! اي " واحد على بليون " متر ..*
*ولتصوير ادق تخيلوا النانو هو واحد من ثمانين الف من قطر الشعرة الواح...دة !!*
*أهمية النانو تكنولوجي :*
*تكمن اهمية النانوتكنولوجي في إنشاء واستخدام الأدوات والـنـظم ذات الوظائف والخصائص الجديدة المتناسبة مع حجومها الصغيرة فكما نعلم ان العالم يتجه الى التعقيد وكلما كانت الادوات المخترعة اصغر حجما واقل كلفة كانت افضل ..*
*وبحسب الجمعية العالمية للنانو تكنولوجي فإن العلوم النانوية والهندسة النانوية تـقـودان لـفهم جـوهر الـبـناء لجميع بنى الأجسام الفيزيائية ، هذه التطورات من المحتمل أن تغير معظم الأشياء (من اللقاحات الى الحواسب الى المواد الى فالأغراض العسكرية والحربية الى أشياء لم نتخيلها بعد ) بحيث يمكن تصميمها وصناعتها .*
*- إذا: يعتقد العلماء ان تخزين وإنتاج وتحويل الطاقة سوف يكون الاستخدام الاهم للتكنولوجيا النانوية في عشر سنوات قادمة ويشمل ذلك انتاج خلايا شمسية وخلايا الوقود الهـيـدروجـيـني , وتتعـدد مجالات استخدام تكنولوجيا النانو فى كل من الصناعات الألكترنية ,و الزراعة , والطب و الصناعات الدوائية , ومكانيك الإنتاج , و معالجة مياه الشرب , والبيئة ,و غيرها ..*
*وحاليا تقوم كبرى الشركات في الخارج بملايين البحوث في النانو تكنولوجي سعيا لتطبيق هذة التقنية التي ستغير كثيرا من المفاهيم وتغير اسلوب الحياة بشكل جذري وتقدم الحلول لكثير من المشاكل والتي عجز العلم في الوقت الحالي عن حلها ..*
*فالقوانين الكلاسيكية للعلم في الوقت الحالي والذي لم يطرأ عليها اية تغيير منذ سنين سوف تتغير ولن يخضع النانوتكنولوجي لتلك القوانين ..*
*فمثلا في مجال الطب هناك دراسات لصناعة روبوتات متناهية في الصغر لحقنها داخل جسم الانسان للقضاء على الخلايا المسرطنة وكذلك لعلاج كثير من الامراض وكذلك للفحص عن كثير من الجراثيم في الدم خلال دقائق معدودة..*
*وفي مجال الالكترونيك هناك دراسات لصناعة الترانزستر ذي الالكترون الواحد !!*
*وهذه الترانزسترات بالامكان ان تستغل لصناعة معالجات في اطار مقياس النانو اي سيكون حجم المعالجات بالتيرابايت بدلا من الكيكابايت في وقتنا الحالي اي ما يكفي من الذاكرة لخزن فيديو لفترة حياة الانسان بأكمله *​ 
*هناك سعي من جميع الدول الاجنبية لفهم واعداد الدراسات والعلماء لتطبيق هذه التقنية ومع الاسف محاولات العرب لا تكاد تذكر في هذا المجال .. فالدول الصناعية تضخ الملايين من الدولارات من أجل تطويرها .. فقد وصل تمويل اليابان للبحوث إلى بليون دولار أما في الولايات المتحدة فهناك 40.000 عالم أمريكي لديهم المقدرة على العمل في هذا المجال*
*وتقدّر الميزانية الأمريكية المقدمة لهذا العلم بتريليون دولار حتى عام 2015 .. كما أن شركات الكمبيوتر الكبرى المهتمة بالبحث العلمي ، مثل (هيوليد باكارد) و(آي بي إم) و(ثري إم) تقوم بتخصيص ما يصل إلى ثلث المبالغ المخصصة للبحوث العلمية على التقنية النانوية ..*
*وتقريبا فإن تطبيق هذه التقنية حتى وقتنا الحالي في كل الدول لا يتعدى المختبرات .. عدا ما سمعت ببعض المنتجات التي طرحت للاسواق .. وحسب علمي ان الان في دول الخارج تقام اكشاك مخصصة لتعريف وتوعية الاشخاص بهذه التقنية المهمة .. *​ 

منقول​


----------



## marwa saf (16 فبراير 2013)

انا قرات فى الموضوع ده وبجد له تطبيقات رائعه سواء فى مجال الاسلحه او البناء او الطب يعنى مثلا عرفت ان البدلات العسكرية بتاعه الجيش الامريكى مصممة بالنانو تكنلوجى بحيث تصد الشظايا والرصاص وان ممكن يستخدموها فى البناء فى بناء ناطحات سحاب تصل لكذا كيلو متر وكنت شفت لقاء للدكتور محمد النشؤاتى بيتكلم عنه حاجه بجد مبهره الى يحزن ان اسرائيل شغاله على الموضوع ده ومتطورين فيه جدا واحنا الحمد لله على كل شئ فى قمة التاخر


----------

